

[Apple] All Developer Program Services Are Now Back Online - wjan

We are pleased to let you know that all our developer program services are now online. Your patience during this time was sincerely appreciated.<p>We understand that the downtime was significant and apologize for any issues it may have caused in your app development. To help offset this disruption, we are extending the membership of all developer teams by one month. If you need any further assistance, please contact us.
======
olgeni
I still cannot "review" my agreements for some reason.

Stuck waiting for more "magical" design.

------
nimeshneema
Are you officially posting on behalf of Apple ? Where can we contact you ?

